# Seatbelt bolts



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello, I just have my floorboard on my 66 GTO replaced. I cant figured out how the front bucket seats are bolted down. Does it go through the floorboard and the bracket before bolting through the seat? Also does the front seatbelts share the same bolt as the seat bolt or does it have its own bolt that also go through the floor...any pics would be appreciated.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Steve,
You will need to install the mounting plates for the seats if your pan does not have them already.
Seat belts mount outboard on the rocker and inboard the tunnel independent of seat mounting with 
larger bolts and require anchor plates. 
Best to find a '66 to record locations to be sure you set them up correctly.


----------



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

GTOJUNIOR, thanks for the reply, one more question, the mounting plates only have 3 bolts, does the last one just go through the floor?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes the out board rear is a bolt.
Even thought these brackets are not exactly as OE they will work.
Here is a link to an install, should give you some good insight to the task;

Install AMD 1966-1972 Chevelle Bucket Seat Brackets - Super Chevy

Best of luck.


----------

